# Super Effective



## Kabigon (Apr 4, 2010)

http://www.vgcats.com/super/

Comic #38. What the fuck is this comic about. I mean seriously, I looked at it for like 15 minutes trying to figure what it was about.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 4, 2010)

Back in FR/LG and R/B/Y you could use Cut for grass.

Pokémon dwell in grass.

Cue Fridge Logic.


----------



## Green (Apr 4, 2010)

Because Leaf is a bitch and doesn't want to fight anything, so she mows them down instead.


----------



## spaekle (Apr 4, 2010)

Hahahaha, I love the little >:) face in the grass.


----------



## Adriane (Apr 4, 2010)

BLUE used LAWNMOWER on TALLGRASS!

It's super-effective!


----------



## Hiesetsu (Apr 4, 2010)

That's OBVIOUSLY Green. Well, only if you speak and read the english versions. Why did they switch around all the names, again?


----------



## Alxprit (Apr 4, 2010)

Because Japan started with "Red and Green" while we started with "Red and Blue".


----------



## LadyJirachu (Nov 25, 2019)

I read that comic and I remember liking it and finding it funny lol


----------



## Kabigon (Dec 24, 2019)

???

Why on gods green earth did you respond to an almost decade's old thread?


----------

